# Running a pre-built VMWare image of Imunes



## graciano (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi,
First of all I must say that I am a Debian user. Sorry :e

I'm trying to use a pre-built VMWare image of Imunes, using VMWare Player running on my Debian box. For tests I have two virtual machines. One with Debian 5.0 and the other with FreeBSD/Imunes. I'm using NAT on both virtual machines.

The host has these settings:

```
# ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  EndereÃ§o de HW 00:13:d4:a8:91:75  
          inet end.: 192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Masc:255.255.255.0
          endereÃ§o inet6: fe80::213:d4ff:fea8:9175/64 Escopo:Link
          UP BROADCASTRUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1492  MÃ©trica:1
          RX packets:202702 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:108182 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          colisÃµes:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:297045631 (283.2 MiB)  TX bytes:8434109 (8.0 MiB)
          IRQ:17 

lo        Link encap:Loopback Local  
          inet end.: 127.0.0.1  Masc:255.0.0.0
          endereÃ§o inet6: ::1/128 Escopo:MÃ¡quina
          UP LOOPBACKRUNNING  MTU:16436  MÃ©trica:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          colisÃµes:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

vmnet1    Link encap:Ethernet  EndereÃ§o de HW 00:50:56:c0:00:01  
          inet end.: 192.168.153.1  Bcast:192.168.153.255  Masc:255.255.255.0
          endereÃ§o inet6: fe80::250:56ff:fec0:1/64 Escopo:Link
          UP BROADCASTRUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  MÃ©trica:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:102 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          colisÃµes:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

vmnet8    Link encap:Ethernet  EndereÃ§o de HW 00:50:56:c0:00:08  
          inet end.: 192.168.189.1  Bcast:192.168.189.255  Masc:255.255.255.0
          endereÃ§o inet6: fe80::250:56ff:fec0:8/64 Escopo:Link
          UP BROADCASTRUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  MÃ©trica:1
          RX packets:120 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:112 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          colisÃµes:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```
The Debian Virtual Machine:

```
# ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  EndereÃ§o de HW 00:0c:29:33:3b:12 
          inet end.: 192.168.189.128  Bcast:192.168.189.255  Masc:255.255.255.0
          endereÃ§o inet6: fe80::20c:29ff:fe33:3b12/64 Escopo:Link
          UP BROADCASTRUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  MÃ©trica:1
          RX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:101 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          colisÃµes:0 txqueuelen:1000
          RX bytes:3335 (3.2 KiB)  TX bytes:16281 (15.8 KiB)
          IRQ:19 EndereÃ§o de E/S:0x2000

lo        Link encap:Loopback Local 
          inet end.: 127.0.0.1  Masc:255.0.0.0
          endereÃ§o inet6: ::1/128 Escopo:MÃ¡quina
          UP LOOPBACKRUNNING  MTU:16436  MÃ©trica:1
          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          colisÃµes:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:560 (560.0 B)  TX bytes:560 (560.0 B)
```
The FreeBSD virtual Machine:
I can not even copy paste the text :r

Here is a link for the all thing: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2715374/thisScreen.png

What must I do in order to configure the FreeBSD VMachine to comunicate with the Debian VMachine? If using NAT I suppose that I want to use the vmnet8 switch?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## graciano (Sep 28, 2010)

Amazing ... I can not believe my eyes!
I just had to type `dhclient ln0` on the virtual machine running Imunes :stud

Found the answer in this thread (http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18014) by a user named PseudoCylon

Thanks!


----------

